# Uptimed installation fail.



## enCyde (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I'm having problem installing Uptimed on my FreeBSD 8.2. I'm pretty new to freeBSD and I'm doing my best to learn. I've searched about help and tested out alot of stuff but I haven't succeed to fix it yet, so I'm asking for help here.

This is what happens when I try to install uptimed.


```
l4m3rz# ./configure
l4m3rz# make
cd . && /bin/sh /root/uptimed-0.3.16/missing --run aclocal-1.10 
aclocal-1.10: not found
WARNING: `aclocal-1.10' is needed, and you do not seem to have it handy on your
         system.  You might have modified some files without having the
         proper tools for further handling them.  Check the `README' file,
         it often tells you about the needed prerequirements for installing
         this package.  You may also peek at any GNU archive site, in case
         some other package would contain this missing `aclocal-1.10' program.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /root/uptimed-0.3.16.
```

I have installed Automake and Autotools. Before I tried to installed uptimed. It says I need aclocal-1.10, and I have searched about it and it is a option in automake right? 

is there anything I need to config in automake or something ?

have a nice day all.. and I hope someone can help me out to fix this.


----------



## bes (Jul 24, 2011)

All you need is:

```
pkg_add -r uptimed
```
Using the Packages System
Using the Ports Collection


----------



## enCyde (Jul 24, 2011)

thanks for the reply.


```
l4m3rz# pkg_add -r uptimed
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.2-release/Latest/uptimed.tbz[/url]... Done.
pkg_add: package 'uptimed-0.3.16' or its older version already installed
```


```
l4m3rz# uprecords
     #               Uptime | System                                     Boot up
----------------------------+---------------------------------------------------
->   1     0 days, 11:29:35 | FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE       Sun Jul 24 01:28:16 2011
----------------------------+---------------------------------------------------
NewRec     0 days, 11:29:34 | since                     Sun Jul 24 01:28:16 2011
    up     0 days, 11:29:35 | since                     Sun Jul 24 01:28:16 2011
  down     0 days, 00:00:00 | since                     Sun Jul 24 01:28:16 2011
   %up              100.000 | since                     Sun Jul 24 01:28:16 2011
```

it seems to work now. But I dunno if it's going to save the results.

yea it seems it got installed anyway when I first did the ./configure on uptimed, but the installation faild when I hitted "make" as in the post I made first.
I hope it will save the uptime when I'm going to reboot the server.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 25, 2011)

Up-times are overrated.


----------

